# Marijuana cologne



## smokeup420 (Jun 5, 2009)

i thought of the idea, n i also thought some one made it already and they have!!! so i got me some, ill let u guys know whats up wit it, lol it also says its illegal.. n it triggers good mermories or something.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Hmmmm, why?

I spend enough time trying to make sure I *don't* reek of mj.


----------



## cuy103 (Jun 5, 2009)

LOL.  I can just imagine some girl coming up to me and asking, "Why do you smell like *skunk*?"  :hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 5, 2009)

I thought the "skunk" in my pocket was enough to attract women it's 100% natural.
Good excuse "No ossofer that's my colone you smell, Honest!


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 6, 2009)

Isn't that kinda like thong panties?  You spend your life trying to keep stuff outta there then you go putting stuff there.


----------



## Caretaker (Jun 6, 2009)

I saw an add for this stuff. I DO NOT want to smoke what the guy that invented it was on. I have never ever once in my life heard anyone wanting to smell like pot. I do love the smell and taste of good ganja of course. But ***? I got my own pot cologne and its called Smoke-A-Doob. Once you light it your garunteed to not only smell like pot but feel like a pot to. How could you spend your money, smell like weed and not be high? Wouldnt that be like a mind f*** or something? Itll cause an aneurism or however its spelled.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree with Mom.. I don't want to advertise that I'm a pothead. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## smokeup420 (Jun 6, 2009)

im just sayin it would be cool. i got a small 2 mil spray thing.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 6, 2009)

Keep us posted on it. I'm curious to know how it smells. Take care and be safe.


----------



## smokeup420 (Jun 9, 2009)

so i got it. it smells a lil like fresh bud.. but  u smell a guy smell n a gitly smell, eather or coiuld useit.. idk i got to get some ther opinions on the smell, i mean u do smell bud with a diffren cologne smell..


----------

